# Compilation du trés bon lftp



## hegemonikon (21 Octobre 2001)

Je me demandais si l'un d'entre vous avait pu compiler le client ftp : lftp

Site web de lftp

qui est à mon avis le meilleur client ftp en mode console)

le ./configure me bassine avec le c++ qui ne fonctionne pas, et même en bidouillant les CCXXFLAGS et autres j'ai le même message...

une idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

coup de chance pour toi, c'est de l'open souce, tu peux donc chercher et le compiler toi meme ;-)

A moins que tu n'aime l'open source que pour le cote

./configure ; make ; make install ???

ca c'est pareil que d'appuyer sur le bouton install a mon sens   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon, l'appli a l'air sympa, je cherche, je pense que tout ce qui tourne autour de C++  existe, simplement le script ne trouve pas...

[21 octobre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2001)

bon, j'ai pas reussi, mais j'ai enleve les deux tests qui genaient la prodution des makefiles dans confiigure. apres ca, tu peux editer les makefile generes, c'est deja plus simple. (le make ne marche pas...)

la meilleure solution, c'est d'envoyer un mail a l'auteur, qui se fera un plaisir de modifier son configure pour qu'il fonctionne sur darwin. (c'est lui qui demande qu'on signale les problemes dans le README)


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Octobre 2001)

Merci...je vais voir ça avec l'auteur...pour le code source je suis bien d'accord avec toi, seulement les seuls langages dont je maitrisais la syntaxe   étaient le BASIC et l'assembleur de mon vieux Commodore 64 ...autant dire que je n'ai jamais pris le virage du C et encore moins du C ++

Dont si tu connais un bon tutoriel , je suis preneur, il serait grand temps que je m'y mette

§§§


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

j'ai aussi envoye un mail en signalant le probleme, ca a l'air sympa comme appli, la completion fonctionne dans lftp? je cherche un client ftp qui fasse la completion depuis un an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jamais trouve...


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Octobre 2001)

Et bien tu l'as trouvé...la complétion fonctionne dans ce programme depuis plusieurs années déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trés difficile de revenir à ncftp ou ftp qd on a connu ça

le passage automatique en tâche de fond et la reprise en main possible est bien pratique aussi ( avec la reprise du téléchargement aprés interruption).

§§§


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2001)

Je suis actuellement en contact avec l'auteur.
J'ai de mon cote reussi a generer le makefile
setenv LDFLAGS -L/usr/lib
./configure

mais j'ai un probleme a la compilation
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include -I../include     -O2 -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fno-implement-inlines -Winline -c -o SMTask.o `test -f SMTask.cc &#0124;&#0124; echo './'`SMTask.cc
SMTask.cc:38: implicit declaration of function `int time(...)'
make[1]: *** [SMTask.o] Error 1
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

je cherche...


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Octobre 2001)

J'ai vu, je me suis abonné à la liste de diffusion pour suivre ça de plus prés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je télécharge la version du CVS mais à 0,5 Ko/s ...

cvmspirospero


----------

